# WING TIPS (Part II) at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
November 19, 2018*

*BLAST & CAST​*





​




We only have a limited number of days still available for our 2018 Cast & Blast offering, so don't hesitate! Call 888-677-4868 for more information and reservations.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Nov 15th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - We lucked into the redfish right away this morning, and it was fast and furious catching for about the first hour of the trip. Because the guys had managed their limit, we spent the remainder of the morning trying to coax the trout into biting, and we actually found a few really nice ones. Days like this one where we catch all our redfish in an hour, and then get enough trout to impress the weigh-in makes all those days of struggling worth it, kind of (ha, ha)!






​
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Longtime Bay Flats Lodge customer Charles B. was here on Wednesday and Thursday with about 40 people, and there was a lot of fishing going on. The entire group didnâ€™t leave the boathouse this morning until around 8:30am, and the whole pace for the morning was a little bit slower than normal (even with the fish). The first couple hours of the morning became a true struggle for just trying to find anything that would bite the hook. However, todayâ€™s crew wasnâ€™t about to give up so easily! They started sticking some solid bites, and by the end of the day they managed a full-limit of some beautiful redfish. Way to hang in there!






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - I think almost everyone struggled this morning. It started off cold at sunrise, and we got a later than usual start. We worked hard the first few hours of the day, and things werenâ€™t looking too good from the bite perspective. The day warmed up a bit, and so did the fish. The guys got onto a slow bite and ended the day on a happy note!






​
*FRIDAY - Nov 16th*
*Capt. Nick Dahlman* - Duck Season has started off with some solid hunts. Lots of widgeon and pintails have been hanging around and our best hunts have come following each cold front as new birds are pushing down to the coast. The fish bite has also been good the past couple weeks surrounding these first few cold fronts as water temps haven't dropped too much yet and fish are still hungry. Come see us at Bay Flats Lodge this season, and go chase some ducks with Baylen and me!






​
*SATURDAY - Nov 17th*
*Capt. Heath Borchert* - Saturday brought some big pulls with solid drum and reds for these guys. The morning proved to be quite slow, but we finally bounced around enough to stay on a fair bite. The big event of the day was that one of todayâ€™s crew, Jose, had never before been bay fishing and boom, he scored a Texas Slam like an old veteran (plus a bonus drum)! It was fun times for everyone!









*WING TIPS - Part II*​You can talk to ten different duck hunters regarding the best method for landscaping decoys in front of their blinds, and youâ€™ll probably get ten different opinions, but the best thing to do might be to use the knowledge youâ€™ve gained in the past as to what has produced for you in association with your location. If youâ€™re hunting an area thatâ€™s new to you, then simply keep note of what works and what doesnâ€™t. Your mission in setting out decoys should be for you to convince your target to land in a bullâ€™s-eye landing zone right in front of your blind. Because the ducks like to land straight into the wind, make sure your spread design automatically channels them directly into your preferred landing zone, as persuading the birds to land close is critical in you having a greater number of successful shots.

Another thing you can do is plan for what you need to do on days when thereâ€™s absolutely no wind, and your decoys are motionless - nothing looks more unnatural to ducks flying overhead. Today there are several ways for hunterâ€™s to add motion to their spread. We have available to us everything from battery-operated swimming decoys to ones comprised of spinning wings that also shake, quiver, and even make waves. Probably one of the more traditional methods of adding decoy movement is the use of a decoy jerk string. The jerk string method consists of you attaching one decoy to the bay floor utilizing a heavy weight or stake. You then run a string from that decoy to others and then back to your blind. You are then able to yank on the string whenever you need to in order to impress the ducks that are giving you a look as they pass aloft.

There are several things you can elect to do that may just help separate your decoy spread from the rest of the herd. If you were to use just one, if not all, of the suggestions weâ€™ve talked about, you would achieve nothing less than improving the presentation of your spread and you setting yourself apart from other hunters. It often only takes minor adjustments in order to create major impacts. Wishing all of you a successful remainder to this yearâ€™s duck and goose season!

*THE HUNT FOR TROPHY TROUT​*





​
Fall is finally here, and at Bay Flats Lodge the cooler air turns our thoughts to big cold-water trout. Wading and throwing artificial lures for these trophies is the highlight of the season for us, and many of the anglers on the Texas coast.

We want to see you here at the lodge and share an amazing winter fishing experience with you. This time of year, our guideâ€™s goals are to help you catch the trout of a lifetime. So, weâ€™re offering a special. From December 2018 through February 2019, weâ€™re offering a $25.00 discount on lodging and meals for everyone who books a wading with artificial lure trip. That means that if you book a trip for you and 3 friends or colleagues, youâ€™ll save $100.00 right off the top.

So, please donâ€™t wait. Call Bay Flats Lodge today at 1-888-677-4868 and book a trip to enjoy the fantastic cool air thatâ€™s come to the Gulf Coast.

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt was great! This was my first visit, and I canâ€™t say enough about the great visit I had! The food was phenomenal and the staff was very attentive. Thanks for a great experience! Everything was beyond my expectations - fantastic! - *Cassie K. 11/18/18*

I had the pleasure of staying at Bay Flats Lodge last week with my work group. We all had a wonderful stay! The location is beautiful, the rooms and amenities were fresh and clean and so comfortable. Iâ€™d say I felt right at home, but Iâ€™ve never been pampered that much at home! The fishing, while cool that day, was still excellent with your hard working and attentive guides. But, I have to say, the thing that impressed me the most was the food - it was Devine! I would put those dinners up against any 5-star restaurant meal. I canâ€™t stop thinking about the bread pudding cake with cinnamon cream icing. Please pass on my compliments to your kitchen staff. Thank you for your warm hospitality, the attention you showed to our guests, and for making this event top-notch! - *Kate B. 11/17/18*

Every meal was great, but the dinners were excellent! - *Jimmy B. 11/17/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 40 % Precip. / 0.07 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then cloudy skies late. High 54F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 64F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 80 % Precip. / 0.13 in*
Rain showers in the morning becoming a steady light rain in the afternoon. High 62F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Thursday 30 % Precip. / 0.01 in *
Cloudy skies. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 64F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 60 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Cloudy early with partial sunshine expected late. High 73F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A coastal trough will develop Monday and contribute to additional scattered to numerous showers, along with weak to moderate northeast flow. The trough will move farther offshore Tuesday and decrease the chance for precipitation, and north to northeast flow will increase to moderate to perhaps strong levels. The coastal trough will redevelop Wednesday in response to an upper level disturbance and increase the chance for showers, along with weak to moderate east to northeast flow. Rain chances will come to an end Thursday as the coastal trough moves to the east. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 64.9 degrees
Seadrift 59.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 60.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin*
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!!!*

Nov 19, 2018 by Daniel G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Patsy, Angie, TJ and Randy always make us feel so warm and welcome from the moment we get there! Really like fishing with Capt. Stephen Boriskie - he's the right blend of fun, seriousness and determination! The wine at dinner is Dope! The appetizers always rock, and I love that dinner is always so amazing to my guests. A nice touch is the name places that are always on the table. The grounds are always clean and manicured, and there's always nice fires in the pits with wood stacked and ready to go. The rooms are perfect! Don't ever lose your edge! The place works because of the constant focus. Even when I don't see Chris there I know he's minding the business and he see's everything going on there. Keep teaching your staff about your culture and the client experience. You guys are an oasis for many people who you surprise and delight regularly! - Daniel G. 11/19/18

Nov 19, 2018 by Robert M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The food was cooked well, the portions we good, and the service was excellent! Everyone on the staff was extremely friendly and very helpful. It was a top-notch experience through and through! - Robert M. 11/19/18

Nov 19, 2018 by Paula C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Cody Spencer was knowledgeable, fun and entertaining! This is the best customer service I've encountered in years! - Paula C. 11/19/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A Few More*

Thank you!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Highlights from yesterday*

Thanks


----------

